# External 7.1 Sound Card



## Alkison (Jun 5, 2009)

I bought an external sound card so that I could use my logitec 7.1 surrond speakers with my 27" iMac only to find out that only two speakers work. When I plug it in to the back of my iMac two speakers work, I wanted all seven to work, that is why I bought the sound card in the first place. It said it was Mac compatible, which is half true, unless I am missing something that this community could help me out with.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Which sound "card" is it?

Did you change the output device to your new sound card?
(hold option key while clicking volume icon in menubar if on OS X 10.6)


----------



## Alkison (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah I changed it to the external card it still only played two speakers playing...

http://cgi.ebay.com/External-USB-Vi...ltDomain_0&hash=item230a18bdc5#ht_3270wt_1139

This is the exact one

Edit: Just curious if iMacs (late 2009) even support 7.1 surrond sound? I thought it was just plug and play :/


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Yes the iMac can do 5.1 and 7.1 but you need to use a Toslink cable to an appropriate receiver that can handle 5.1/7.1.
I don't think you can connect directly to 7.1 speakers unless they can receive input from a raw optical link. (Hence why you need a receiver to convert to analog audio cables)

As to the device you bought, unfortunately many devices from that country are less than advertised but you may be OK.

Start */Applications/Utilities/Audio MIDI Setup* and from there pick your device in the left . On the right click *Output* tab and from there click the *Configure Speakers* button.

On the next page you should see a pulldown menu that should list if your device supports 5.1 or 7.1.

Remember, you'll only get surround sound out of all speakers if the source material you are playing supports it.


----------



## Alkison (Jun 5, 2009)

Okay so I admit I got duped into buying this external sound card, they included drivers, but no support for OSX.

So here are my next two questions..

Anything I could download to give this sound card 5.1 or 7.1 support?
If not..
What sound card would you recommend that works with macs.

Also, thank you so much for your help!

Edit: I have 5.1 surround. I added 6ch-16bit and it gave me the option for 5.1 but nothing comes out the other speakers. Probably this dang sound card.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Alkison said:


> Edit: I have 5.1 surround. I added 6ch-16bit and it gave me the option for 5.1 but nothing comes out the other speakers. Probably this dang sound card.


Is the source material you are trying to play 5.1?
What application are you playing from? Some you have to select 5.1 in the application also.


----------



## Alkison (Jun 5, 2009)

Im just trying to turn up the volume and it only goes up two speakers...

The applications I would like, itunes, chrome, games, ect...

Edit: I get it to come out of like 3 speakers and the subwoofer but not other two.

Edit 2: I guess .mp3 does work with 5.1 , only with an amplifier and other stuff


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Alkison said:


> Edit: I get it to come out of like 3 speakers and the subwoofer but not other two.
> 
> Edit 2: I guess .mp3 does work with 5.1 , only with an amplifier and other stuff


You need a source that plays 5.1 like a Direct DVD.

Sounds like what you want/need is something that can mix 2 channel stereo music to use all your speakers. (not true 7.1)

I'm pretty sure in Audio MIDI Setup you can map input channels to use the other speakers. I remember googling instructions for something like that before. Unfortunately I no longer have a 5.1 output device so I can't test it out for you.


----------

